
IonDB: A key-value store for microcontroller and IoT applications - geedy
https://github.com/iondbproject/iondb
======
geedy
Full disclosure: I am one of the authors of this work.

There was some interest in my other research, LittleD
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10621337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10621337)),
and IonDB has been another focus for a few years in the lab I work in. I
thought IonDB might be interesting to this community as well.

Again, feel free to ask questions.

------
6502nerdface
I would suggest renaming the IONIZE, NEUTRALIZE functions (macros?) to
something more boring but descriptive like wrap_key, unwrap_key.

------
nickpsecurity
The funny thing is I was about to reply to you on the LittleD thread to tell
you about this. Then... I saw the submitters name. Nevermind lol.

